# HD only



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Is it possible to connect a hard drive to a reciever and access the files in it via the reciever? I'm looking for a simple way to play movies from a hard drive. 

In a perfect world, I'd like to store the bulk of my movies onto a HD. I would rather not have to install a pc into my theater.

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have DirecTV? Then yes, most newer DirecTV receivers can access certain file types and play them.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

No. Direct TV isn't available in Ontario as far as I'm aware?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

f0zz said:


> No. Direct TV isn't available in Ontario as far as I'm aware?


Doh! That'll teach me to pay a little more attention to where folks are located at. :hide: I should know better...

What do you have? Rogers Cable?


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Rogers, yes sir! Eh!


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Would you mind a ps3 in your theater? They stream well from a pc or a NAS!!


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I was hoping that all I would need was the hard drive. I would consider an apple TV if I need to stream. But I would like to mi imize the amount of equipment used.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Apple tv is quite restricted compared to most media servers. I would not recomend it for a home theater. Coupled with an iphone or ipad tho, it is the best youtube experience ive encountered.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I currently use a Mac mini as the main computer in the house. My iPad is next in line and my iPhone isn't far behind. 

I will look into PC options


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Pc is not needed if you use a ps3 with a NAS hooked up to your network. I would recomend a gigabit network also to keep things smooth and snappy. I have no personal experience streaming from a mac to a ps3 but pc to ps3 works well. There are other small media servers out there but i think the quality lacks somewhat. I like using a nice interface (ps3, apple tv) and the cheap little media servers offer cheap clunky menu systems. Lets not forget you get a b'ray player and a great gaming console with the ps3 as well.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

f0zz said:


> Is it possible to connect a hard drive to a reciever and access the files in it via the reciever? I'm looking for a simple way to play movies from a hard drive.
> 
> In a perfect world, I'd like to store the bulk of my movies onto a HD. I would rather not have to install a pc into my theater.
> 
> Thanks


2 devices would be feasible, a SMART HDTV or NETWORK AVR, If either are DLNA capable either could stream from a network storage device (NAS). What you havent mentioned is your existing equipment so its hard to suggest which way would be easiest for you to go.... Another inexpensive way to go is Western Digital Live + or similar Network Media Player w internal hard drive storage...


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

I have tried a few different players and the answer depends a Lot on what you want to stream. Ps3 works well for DVD but I would not recommend for bluray. The easiest solution to stream everything (except 3d) is a dune smart player. It hooks to nas and can play anything in hd. The cost is reasonable.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Cant inderstand why you wouldnt recomend a ps3 for hd? Ive peen streaming b'ray files for years!! My 2tb hdd is nearly full of hd movies??


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Most Blu-Ray players (even the cheap ones) have a USB port where you can plug in a thumb drive, that will also allow you to connect an external Hard Drive. You would of course need an external enclosure and A/C power but most video formats should be searchable via the player menu.


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

biach said:


> Cant inderstand why you wouldnt recomend a ps3 for hd? Ive peen streaming b'ray files for years!! My 2tb hdd is nearly full of hd movies??


I found ps3 to be very limiting, I could be missing something though. What file format are you using? Are you streaming HD audio? I believe you can only bitstream (from attached disk) the Dolby digital or dts, not the hd streams. If you do not care about the audio and only want the 1080p video, the ps3 is a good option. I think you can get the hd audio if you covert to avchd format, but that's a big hassle.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Mostly playing mkv or m2ts stuff. I stream in dolby digital ex but it will do hd if you have a hdmi amp (i dont). Some file types arent supported but the usual ones work well! As i said, my hdd is nearly full so ive got more movies than i can poke a stick at!! Im sure its not the best media server out there, but for the money i still think it cant be beat!


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

By receiver do you mean and AV Reciever. I know I can plug in a flash drive or external USB drive into my Onkyo and play files off from it. Can do it on my Samsung TV also. Actally I think I can on my Dish Net reciever too, lots or options out their. You just need to make sure your files are in a format the devise will play.


----------

